# BEIRUT | Trillium Beirut | 25 fl | 20 fl | 8 fl | T/O



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Trillium 31-1-2016 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr

Trillium 31-1-2016 (2) by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Trillium 28-2-2016 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## jadm (Mar 3, 2016)

amazing work


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Trillium 6-3-2016 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Trillium 8-5-2016 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Trillium 5-6-2016 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Trillium 28-5-2017 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------

